
When Battlefield Surveillance Comes to Your Town - tysone
https://www.wsj.com/articles/when-battlefield-surveillance-comes-to-your-town-11564805394?mod=rsswn
======
mgamache
Also discussed here (different article on the same story):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20592016](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20592016)

